# Green Tea Wine?



## EyeOfTheBeerHolder (Jan 15, 2010)

Has anyone every tried making Green Tea and Ginger wine? I've got a batch started, but I'm not sure i'm going at it the right way. I've started a gallon in my primary. 16 teabags, zest and juice of 1 lime, zest and juice of 2 lemons, 2 oz. thinly sliced ginger, 2 lbs sugar, 1 tsp yeast nutrient, yeast. It seems to be fermenting just fine, but I'm not really sure how to strain all of the zest from the lime and the lemons. Thanks!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 15, 2010)

Eye heres a recipe Allie posted for ginger wineand one for "fruit tea bag".
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3504
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3633

Between the two, you may get some ideas.

Keep us posted. Been hearing about this tea wine, curious to know how it comes along.

Troy


----------



## Bailey (Jan 15, 2010)

I made a black tea wine last year. One gallon - sun tea w/ 12 Luzianne tea-bags, sugar to 1.085, nutrient and acid blend. I backsweetened w/ raspberry concentrate. I love it - nice on a hot day ( a few months back). I'm looking forward to trying more this coming summer. It has a nice 'tea' flavor. So - I'm interested to see how the green tea comes out too!

Good luck!


----------



## EyeOfTheBeerHolder (Jan 15, 2010)

it seems pretty good, it's only been a few days, but when i tasted it before putting the yeast in and it was pretty good. It's been bubbling like crazy, so it's going pretty well so far, and the smell is fantastic!


----------



## Luc (Jan 16, 2010)

EyeOfTheBeerHolder said:


> It seems to be fermenting just fine, but I'm not really sure how to strain all of the zest from the lime and the lemons. Thanks!



There are two things you can do:

a) strain through a nylon stocking

b) make a bucket sieve:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/03/bouw-een-emmerzeef-building-bucket.html

Both are methods I use frequently. 

Green-tea-ginger that is an idea............
I did make a vanilla tea some time ago that came out rather well.

Luc

Luc


----------



## EyeOfTheBeerHolder (Jan 16, 2010)

excellent, I think i'll try to strain it through the nylon bag that I have. I'll just syphon it like normal, but put the straining bag halfway in the secondary to catch the zest. Thanks for the ideas, and I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## EyeOfTheBeerHolder (Jan 18, 2010)

hey it worked pretty well. i've got some stuff that was missed by the strainer, but i don't think it will effect it too much. it's in a 1 gallon carboy continuing to ferment


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 18, 2010)

Excellent Eye, keep us posted. Sounds like your on the way. remember, staring at the bubbles could make you crossed eyed.!!!! LOL


----------



## EyeOfTheBeerHolder (Feb 15, 2010)

hey guys, i racked my green tea and ginger wine today, and i tasted it. it really tasted awful. nothing like it tasted at the beginning, but it's not an overpowering alcohol taste... it's something else. I probably screwed up somewhere, but I don't really know where. how do I know if I really messed up and should throw it out?


----------



## Luc (Feb 16, 2010)

You are probably tasting............................wine !!!!

When fruit ferments all kinds of chemical processes occur which alter flavor on the way.

For example an elderberry wine will not taste the same as elderberry juice with alcohol. A kiwi which tastes normally pretty well can give an awfull wine (I had that happen twice).

So when a wine is finished and it is really a wine it can give you a hint of the original fruit but it will never be the same. It will taste like fermented fruit should taste. Remember we are making wine and not a flavored alcohol like liquers are.

Luc


----------



## Torch404 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awful like what? Sour? Moldy? bitter? What? Any idea what the ABV is?

From memory, as I didn't take any notes, My green Tea and Ginger wine was almost the exact same recipe you used. I just bottled mine after 4-ish months in the secondary and it was great, light tea and ginger taste.


----------



## ithink2020 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bailey said:


> I made a black tea wine last year. One gallon - sun tea w/ 12 Luzianne tea-bags, sugar to 1.085, nutrient and acid blend. I backsweetened w/ raspberry concentrate. I love it - nice on a hot day ( a few months back). I'm looking forward to trying more this coming summer. It has a nice 'tea' flavor. So - I'm interested to see how the green tea comes out too!
> 
> Good luck!



How much Acid blend did you use? Do you have the recipe?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## ithink2020 (Dec 2, 2010)

Torch404,

Do you have the recipes that you used for your Green Tea Wines?

Thanks,

Matt

UPDATE: Nevermind! Sorry I just saw you said you didn't take any notes. Maybe I should read a little better!


----------



## Hardman (Apr 5, 2016)

*Great recipe*

50 Teaspoons Green Tea (Sencha or Bancha)
500g Chopped Sultanas
200g Root Ginger, peeled, bruised and chopped.
6 Lemons, juice and zest (avoid pith)
3 Limes, juice and zest (avoid pith)
2 Teaspoons Citric acid
4 Teaspoons Tartaric acid
5 Teaspoons Pectolase
5 Campden Tablets
5 Kg (approx) Sugar (OG to 1085 - 1095)
Yeast Nutrient
Water to 5 gallons
Sauternes Yeast


----------



## Redhawkwine (Apr 29, 2020)

EyeOfTheBeerHolder said:


> Has anyone every tried making Green Tea and Ginger wine? I've got a batch started, but I'm not sure i'm going at it the right way. I've started a gallon in my primary. 16 teabags, zest and juice of 1 lime, zest and juice of 2 lemons, 2 oz. thinly sliced ginger, 2 lbs sugar, 1 tsp yeast nutrient, yeast. It seems to be fermenting just fine, but I'm not really sure how to strain all of the zest from the lime and the lemons. Thanks!


----------



## Redhawkwine (Apr 29, 2020)

Native Vines Winery has been producing Green Tea wines for years they are quite popular and very delicious


----------



## wpt-me (Apr 29, 2020)

I made a tea wine using Celestial Raspberry zinger tea. Came out very nice.

Bill


----------

